# Fish TB?



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

Hey everyone,
I've been watching one of my neon's and he's a bit bent out of shape. I looked on the sticky and it looks like fish TB. I've heard other places that it's not contagous unless a fish eats the dead fish but I wanted to make sure. He will be going into quarentine in 2 days if I can wait that long. I have fish in there currently.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2006)

Are his colors pale? If so, it could be neon tetra disease. Either way, move him fast to the other tank.

I also think that fish TB is contagious. I know people who had to tear their tank down and disinfect everything after a TB outbreak. They also had to euthanize all affected fish.

If you can setup a small hospital tank where the fish will be alone, that would be best.
Try broad spectrum antibiotics for treatment.


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

I think the shock of moving him killed him. His colors were not really pale but his botom was milky white, where it should of been clear.
I got him out, hopefully o one else was affected.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

NTD (neon tetra disease) is not the same as TB. TB is highly contagious to not only fish but humans as well. Take great care when cleaning and euthanizing all fish that show symptoms.


----------

